# Mike D'Antoni frontrunner for Nuggets' head coaching job?



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574956430899326977


----------



## R-Star

He would immediately become the worst coach in the league. 

How that guy finds work is beyond me.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

I will not be surprised if the Nuggets keep Melvin Hunt as head coach.


----------



## RollWithEm

Perfect fit. That team's claim to fame has always been to outrun teams at home to use that altitude to their advantage. Pringles never had the right personnel in LA. You can bet that Ty Lawson is salivating at this news.


----------



## ATLien

At least wait until the season is over. I need the Nuggets to win some games so they move down in the lottery.


----------

